# [How-to]Installer internet explorer

## coachllb

Cela est rendu possible sous gentoo par un script tout simple. 

Ayant cherché d'abord sur les forums et wiki anglais, je suis tombé sur ce script ies4linux.

Installer wine et cabextract

Vous devez installer ces 2 logiciels. Si vous voulez la dernière version de wine démasquer le.

Ouvrez un terminal et mettez vous en superutilisateur avec la commande su.

Puis :

```

echo "app-emulation/wine ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -DNuva wine cabextract

```

Téléchager le script :

-http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/downloads/ies4linux-latest.tar.gz

- Décompresser le dans votre répertoire home.

- Ouvrer un terminal en mode utilisateur courant :

- Aller dans le répertoire ies4lnux.

- Exécuter le script ./is4linux

Il vous propose des options par défaut qui sont judicieuse. Choisissez plutot de ne pas installer ie5.5.

Ouvrir IE

Le scrip a placé un raccourci sur votre bureau : vous n'avez plus qu'à cliquer dessus.

Le lien source du forum en anglais : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-148168-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.htmlLast edited by coachllb on Mon Mar 05, 2007 6:22 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## SanKuKai

Salut.

Merci pour ce how-to, par contre pourrais-tu éditer ton post et remplacer :

```

echo 'app-emulation/wine' > /etc/portage/package.keywords 

```

par :

```

echo "app-emulation/wine ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 

```

sinon il est possible que quelqu'un écrase son /etc/portage/package.keywords  en ne faisant pas attention et en copiant/collant la commande que tu donnes.   :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

/me pose une question. Ça sert à quoi internet explorer, sous linux et tant que nous y sommes sous windows@?

----------

## SanKuKai

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> /me pose une question. Ça sert à quoi internet explorer, sous linux et tant que nous y sommes sous windows@?

 

A mon avis l'unique intérêt est de tester la compatibilité de son site web.   :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

 *SanKuKai wrote:*   

>  *MickTux wrote:*   /me pose une question. Ça sert à quoi internet explorer, sous linux et tant que nous y sommes sous windows@? 
> 
> A mon avis l'unique intérêt est de tester la compatibilité de son site web.  

 

malheureusement : oui... ou n'importe quelle autre appli métier n-tiers ou non portée   :Crying or Very sad: 

@coachllb : peut-être indiquer le lien vers ce topic (par exemple) ou l'autre sur le wiki... ne serait-ce que par respect   :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

ATTENTION!

Pour l'avoir fait il y a plusieurs moi de ça, ne surtout pas se fier à ce faux IE pour tester vos sites, l'affichage n'a rien à voir avec un vrai IE.

----------

## coachllb

Merci Temet

Comme je fais pour l'instant uniquement des tests en local je me fis à ce IE pour mon site. Mais j'irais rapidement vérifier sous windows tes dires pour l'affichage.

----------

## lmarcini

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> /me pose une question. Ça sert à quoi internet explorer, sous linux et tant que nous y sommes sous windows@?

 

A s'assurer que le site est bien visible sous IE et si tel n'est pas le cas (malgré le fait que le site respecte les recommandations W3C et passe nickel sous Firefox, Opera et Konqueror), apporter quelques hacks pour qu'il soit exploitable... Plus que Windows, IE est vraiment une plaie !

----------

